# Lunacy: Big Wheels And Slingshots Round 1



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey, everybody... Just thought a few of you might get a kick out of this ridiculous thing I tried in my yard today with Noah.
It was so much fun, Imma do it again tomorrow and see if I can improve A LOT! I did figure out how I popped my pfs by watching this, so I learned something. Here ya go.

[background=transparent]



[/background][background=rgb(51, 51, 51)]
[background=transparent]

[/background][background=rgb(87, 149, 246)]

[background=transparent]0%[/background][/background][/background]
Thanks for lookin'.

Round two is in the download stage.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's a hoot capnjoe. Hitting those enemy can on the run looks like fun. What kind of cycle were you on? You were slingin that thing around like the old Big Wheel. Never can get too old to let the kid out of us. Good stuff man.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shooting! Love the "adult" big wheel...looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That's awesome, looks really hard and really fun.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

LOL, thats AWESOME!!









This could be turned into a race! Once you get the hang of it, learn to drift it and shoot, haha.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I love that "you people" are nuts like me. It's a Hill Kicker Pro from Mad Dog Cycles in Provo, Utah. "Ver is zis Oohtah anyvay."
It's just like the old Big Wheel, but made from aluminium with a rubber front tire and a brake. It's really fun after a rain.
Drifting and shooting.... hmmm Now that's an idea! Round two is coming up. I switched shooters to a Bill Hays "little boy." How fitting!
Here ya go.




Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Very fun! Your yard is awesome for that kind of stuff. Here is my trike. I built it after I saw a post from Bullseyeben.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That was great! I will have to catch round two later.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> Very fun! Your yard is awesome for that kind of stuff. Here is my trike. I built it after I saw a post from Bullseyeben.


Sweet! I love it!
The pvc is a nice touch. It makes for some slick spinouts! Your's looks longer and more comfortable than mine. I need a bit more leg room.

Where'd you get the rear tires? They look tough.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Cap...I think the best words that describe you are ...muy, muy loco!!! lol


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Very educational. I learned a lot, thanks!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice ship you got there capnjoe. Like being a kid again.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Man that looks so much fun! I could do that all day!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

looks like a lot of fun. all you need is an ammo holder to make it easier for you to re-load . maybe something like a beer cup holder ?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

It is, it's just like being a kid again. My Big Wheel is a DeLorean. A 1.21 gigawatt, 88 mph time machine... All it needs is "an ammo holder."
@ Jake, what did you learn?? Do I want to know?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Very fun! Your yard is awesome for that kind of stuff. Here is my trike. I built it after I saw a post from Bullseyeben.


Nice job mate, see you got the Pvc wheels crankin....they work heaps better! Nice build









& cptn lol... reminds me of me lol....except where's your beer?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, cool.... good shooting capt.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

bullseyeben! said:


> Very fun! Your yard is awesome for that kind of stuff. Here is my trike. I built it after I saw a post from Bullseyeben.


Nice job mate, see you got the Pvc wheels crankin....they work heaps better! Nice build









& cptn lol... reminds me of me lol....except where's your beer?








[/quote]No cupholders on my delorean, Ben. If you'd check your inbox once in a while you might have seen this coming! "Bloomin' nutjob" is the title you're looking for.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol... inbox checked & replied...


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I love it, mate. Crackin' for sure.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hahaha Nice!









Trikes remind me of this:


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

That's effin tight as sh!t! That barefooted mofo gets my vote for loon of the year. At least I wear flops!
Thanks, Danny boy!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Danny0663 said:


> Hahaha Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love this video!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

thread worth revisiting​
Nice​
LGD​


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

hi keep trying lone rider ;-)


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

that looks fun, but i can see a nasty injury waiting to happen.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Nah, this isn't an everyday occurrence, plus, eye protection is always worn.
Those boys are pretty good drivers. I'm a terrible slouch, but a good driver. You must see something I don't.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Crazy but cool.... beer, bigwheels, and slingshots. What more is there? Makes me wish I were a couple of decades younger, hah!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

You're still young at heart, DH! "The mind is a terrible thing." That's funny, I don't care who you are!
No beer! Not while I'm playing with my boys, man... They are my legacy, and I won't be compromised around them.
They knock off at 8:30, then I have a cocktail....


----------

